# [gelöst] googledata welche ebuilds wo

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

beim Versuch mal googledata für Akonadi zu nutzen, bin ich über den Fehler gestolpert, dass libgcal eine veraltete Abhängigkeit referenziert und deshalb nicht gebaut werden kann. Also kurz gesucht und dann auch im bugtracker was dazu gefunden. Nämlich zwei E-Builds, eines für googledata und eines für libgcal. Eigentlich referenziert ja nur libgcal die alte Bibliothek.

Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, muss ich beide einpflegen, reicht das für libgcal und wo und wie muss ich die überhaupt einpflegen?

ich hoffe, ich gehe mit der Frage niemandem auf die Nerven, ich habe nur ein bisschen rumprobiert mit Installation von E-build einfach so Downloadordner und so weiter, aber bevor ich jetzt was kaputt mache, will ich lieber nochmal nachgefragt haben.

Grüße und vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## astaecker

libgcal und akonadi-googledata findest du im "kde" Overlay. akonadi-googledata nutzt libgcal zur Kommunikation mit Google.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

das Overlay benutze ich schon länger und dort gefunden habe ich die Ebuilds auch. Das Problem war nur das, dass die dortige Version libxml referenziert, aber nur noch libxml2 vorhanden ist. Dazu habe ich mehrere Bugreports gefunden, die Ebuilds enthielten, die das Problem mit dieser alten Abhängigkeit lösen sollen.

Ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich diese korrekt installiere.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=280697

Das ist mal der eine Bugreport, der andere ist direkt am Anfang dort ebenfalls verlinkt.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## astaecker

Mittlerweile ist es libxml2.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Echt jetzt?

Moment, ich versuch's nochmal...

...so, also bei mir sieht der Installationsversuch wie folgt aus:

```
sudo emerge -av googledata

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2".

(dependency required by "net-libs/libgcal-9999" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-misc/googledata-9999" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "googledata" [argument])
```

Das sieht irgendwie aus, als wäre das immer noch libxml ohne 2.

Mach ich was falsch? Laut eix sind auch beide Pakete aus dem KDE-Overlay.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## franzf

Schon länger nicht mehr das overlay synchronisiert?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Eigentlich war ich der Meinung, dass das mit eix-sync mitsynchronisiert wird. da läuft auch für das Overlay noch eine extra Fortschrittsanzeige mit durch, aber wenn ihr da eine andere Version habt, dann funktioniert das scheinbar nicht so, wie ich es mir gedacht habe.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

Du hast das Overlay doch sicher via layman eingebunden?! --> layman --help

Wenn du das Overlay auch mit eix-sync mit synchronisieren möchtest dann setze es mit in die /etc/eix-sync.conf

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

ja, ich habe das kde-overlay mit layman eingebunden. Eine /etc/eix-sync.conf existiert bei mir nicht, in /etc habe ich nur eine eixrc. (Baselayout2 und openrc, kann das was damit zu tun haben?).

Irgendwann habe ich irgendwo aber mal gelesen, dass eix mittlerweile automatisch meine Overlays mit aktualisieren würde. Deshalb wurde doch auch bei kportagetray auf eix umgestellt, glaub ich.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich gerade beim Schreiben dieses Posts festgestellt, dass eix mir zwar noch Sachen aus dem Overlay anzeigt, aber layman das Overlay gar nicht mehr listet, also ich habe ich es nochmal hinzugefügt und mache gerade ein eix-sync.

Dabei bekomme ich eine derartige Ausgabe:

```
Erzeuge Datenkbank (/var/cache/eix) ...

[0] "gentoo" /usr/portage/ (Cache: metadata-flat)

     Lese Category 154|154 (100%) Fertig                

[1] "kde" /usr/local/portage/layman/kde (Cache: parse|ebuild*#metadata-flat#assign)

     Lese Category  75|154 ( 48%): kde-base ...
```

Das sieht für mich schon so aus, als würde das Overlay automatisch mit aktualisiert.

Jetzt versuche ich wieder googledata zu bauen und es kommt die selbe Ausgabe wie oben.

Ich versuche eine Aktualisierung von Hand:

```
sudo layman -s kde

* Running command "cd "/var/lib/layman/kde" && /usr/bin/git pull"...

Already up-to-date.

* 

* Success:

* ------

* 

* Successfully synchronized overlay "kde".
```

Also, was mache ich falsch? Angeblich ist mein KDE-Overlay auf dem neusten Stand, aber ich habe angeblich immer noch eine Abhängigkeit zu libxml ohne 2.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

Hm..., nutzt dein portage eventuell noch gar nicht /var/lib/layman/.... ?

Schau doch mal was 

```
emerge --info | grep PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

sagt, oder schau auch mal ob dein Eintrag in der make.conf passt. 

```
grep -e PORTDIR_OVERLAY -e source /etc/make.conf
```

Falls du in der make.conf beides drin hast, also PORTDIR_OVERLAY und auch ein source , dann achte auch drauf das der source Eintrag unter dem PORTDIR_OVERLAY Eintrag steht.

BTW

Beachte auch das es das Ebuild "googledata" gar nicht mehr gibt, du solltest wohl nun wie schon erwähnt "akonadi-googledata" nutzen.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also das sieht bei mir wie folgt aus:

```
emerge --info | grep PORTDIR_OVERLAY

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/kde"
```

und

```
grep -e PORTDIR_OVERLAY -e source /etc/make.conf

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

Wobei layman in der Version 1.3.3 installiert ist, aber zumindest testing auf 1.4.1 aktualisieren will.

Außerdem gibt es bei mir nur ein googledata und kein akonadi-googledata.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Beinahe vergessen zu fragen, reicht es, wenn ich den Eintrag in der make.conf einfach abändere oder muss ich da noch irgendwas beachten?

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, dann nutzt dein portage noch das alte verweiste /usr/local/portage/layman....

dieses könntest du nun löschen.

Ändere dann noch den Eintrag in der make.conf auf den aktuell verwendeten Pfad

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

dann sollte es eigentlich klappen  :Wink: 

Es sollte dann etwa so ausschauen 

```
# eix -c googledata

[N] kde-misc/akonadi-googledata [1] ((~)1.1.0-r1): Google contacts and calendar akonadi resource

[1] "kde" /var/lib/layman/kde
```

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Danke, hab's gerade schon auf gut Glück mal probiert und ließ sich auch problemlos installieren.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Necoro

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Erzeuge Datenkbank (/var/cache/eix) ...
> 
> ...

 

Falsch. Das bedeutet dass sie mit indiziert werden. Um die Overlays bei einem "eix-sync" mit zu syncen, musst du mal ein

```
echo "*" > /etc/eix-sync.conf
```

machen.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Danke für den Hinweis, aber ich habe keine /etc/eix-sync.conf, ich finde nur eine /etc/eixrc.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Necoro

Obiger Befehl legt die Datei an und schreibt "*" rein. (Kannst du natürlich auch von Hand machen)

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Danke, ich dachte nur, die Datei sollte eigentlich schon da sein.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey,

akonadi-googledata konnte ich zwar mittlerweile erfolgreich installieren, aber es funktioniert nicht richtig, direkt nach der Anmeldung bekomme ich 4 Absturzmeldungen von Akonadi-Resourcen (genauer steht es nicht in dem Fehlerfenster drin, aber viel mehr läuft da eh nicht drüber) und Kontact zeigt mir die Termine zwar an, ich kann aber nichts daran ändern, dabei kommen auch Fehlermeldungen. Das Adressbuch wird mir nichtmal richtig angezeigt.

Kann das unter Umständen besser funktionieren, wenn ich von sqlite auf mysql umsteige?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

